# Отключается подсветка монитора

## pol88

Доброго времени суток!

На ноутбуке (видео radeon) обновил ядро до linux-4.1.12

При включении ноутбука (еще в консоли) сразу через несколько секунд отключается подсветка монитора.

Т.е. если на солнце смотреть, то что-то видно  :Smile:  Нет именно подсветки.

Когда загружаюсь на старом ядре, все работает нормально.

Соответственно драйвера не причем, где ковырять в ядре, может кто знает??  :Smile: 

----------

## TigerJr

А драйвера фреймбуфера на старом ядре и в 4.1.12 - разные?

----------

## pol88

Я только перенес конфиг и сделал oldconfig

Пару дней поэкспериментировал с ядром, но прогресса не получил.

Начал склоняться что это баг ядра  :Smile: 

----------

## TigerJr

Исправить можно добавив при загрузке параметр яркости в:

/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness

----------

